# Arizona proof of residency



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm stuck in California as my permanent residence for a more years than I want to discuss, but I want to buy some property in AZ very soon for vacation & hunting. In the mean time, I wanted to find out how I would show proof of residency if I rent a room from my cousin who lives out there. I make several trips out there a year, & want to hunt with him as a resident, & buy some handguns to use out there. So, how do I the D.O.T office out there that I'm have residency in order to get a AZ I.D, but I wont be surrendering my CA drivers license. All you AZ guys, please help me out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd think twice about such fishing. Go to the authorities for what's proper. Others here will be able to define it, I'm sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All the law says is: you must be a resident for at least 6 months


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, California?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Resident: "Resident" means a person who is domiciled (claims the state of Arizona as their true, fixed and permanent home and principal residence) in this state for six months immediately preceding the date of application for a license, permit, tag, or stamp and does not claim residency for any purpose in another state or jurisdiction. Or is a member of the armed forces of the United States on active duty and stationed in: (1) This state for a period of thirty days immediately preceding the date of applying for a licenseb premit, tag, or stamp; (2) Another state or country but who lists this state as their home of record at the time of applying for a license, premit, tag, or stamp... Also if you move here to Arizona you have 10 days to register your motor vehicle...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You could get free postcards...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter, you will have to pick one or the other. To buy a handgun here you need to have an Arizona DL. Just save your money and move out of that place... Arizona welcomes non-resident hunters, don't get yourself in trouble.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll chime in to say that your hunting license and Drivers Lic. and your car tags should probably match as far as the issuing state.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- you'll have to turn in your commie card for a free America ID in the great state of Arizona.

awprint:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I won't be buying any property out there then until I know I will be moving permanently. The last thing I want to do is get in legal trouble & waste money on an investment I can't use fully.


----------

